# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  ich bin neu hier

## itk

hallo, 
ich  bin erstes mal  hier, und fand es sehr toll zu sein.
es wuerde sehr interessant und auch nutzlich fuer mich, wenn ich hier neue brieffreunde finde  ::   
ich selbst komme aus usbekistan 
gruesse an alle
itk

----------


## JackBoni

Hallo. Ich hei

----------


## Оля

Hallo, JackBoni,
Look at the date itk's post  ::  
Ich bin sicher, dass hier, in diesem Forum, wird jeder dir bei deinem Russisch gerne helfen. Sei nicht sch

----------


## DDT

Ja, gehen Sie nach russischen Forum mit uns. Ich studiere beider deutsche und russische. Ich auch brauche helffen!

----------


## Оля

> Ja, gehen Sie nach russischen Forum mit uns. Ich studiere beider deutsche und russische. Ich auch brauche helffen!

 Die richtige Variante: 
Ja, gehen Sie mit uns ins russische Forum.
Ich lerne beides - Deutsch und Russisch.
Ich brauche auch Hilfe.

----------


## kt_81

> Ich bin sicher, dass hier, in diesem Forum,  _ jeder dir bei deinem Russisch gerne helfen wird.

  ::

----------


## Оля

[quote=kt_81] 

> Ich bin sicher, dass hier, in diesem Forum,  _ jeder dir bei deinem Russisch gerne helfen wird.

  :: [/quote:2db26kix]
ja, du hast recht  ::

----------


## DDT

Ich glaube dass f

----------


## pisces

[quote=DDT]Ich glaube dass f

----------


## kt_81

[quote=pisces]
Ich glaube, dass es mir unm

----------


## Agnetha

Guten Tag! Ich bin auch neu hier! Ich lerne Deutsch seit 2.5 Jahren und finde das schwer! Aber, ich glaube, Russisch ist viel schwerer als Deutsch. Meine Probleme ist durftig Wortschatz. Ich lerne neue Worter in jedem Tag. Wie glaubt ihr, ist das eine gute Methode, eine Fremdesprache zu lernen?

----------


## Zaya

> Mein Problem

 Das Wort Problem ist sächlich. Zum Beispiel heißt "Не проблема" "kein Problem" auf Deutsch.  

> jeden Tag

 "In jedem Tag" heißt eigentlich "в каждом дне." Und ich würde "neue Wörter" oder sogar "neue Vokabeln" schreiben.

----------

